# Mendota dxv 35 Remote kit problem



## NoFire88 (Jan 14, 2012)

I installed the remote kit for my Mendota XV-35 which had been operating fine using the factory control panel for several months.After I installed the kit it first fired up fine in manual mode. In remote mode the igniter would spark and the pilot would lite. A second or two later the burners would ignite, The flame would increase and decrease about 3 times until it would go out completely. Turned the unit off and back on and had same result. Eventually the igniter would not spark at all and no pilot or burner ignition. While checking wire connections (just moving them around not disconnecting) the igniter sparked and the pilot lit for a few seconds and then went back out. Any ideas before I remove the kit and go back to te control panel?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like you've definitely got a loose connection 
or a faulty wire in there somewhere. Not really familiar
with the Mendota system, but it sounds like it could be 
a grounding issue...I'm thinkin you go back to the panel
& see if it functions correctly...If it does, then the problem 
is either the remote itself or the manner in which you connected
it.


----------



## NoFire88 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for your response.
I literally was in the middle of getting the parts back out to switch it around and my wife nagged me to 
look at it one more time.
It was a loose connector... the one that ignited the pilot.
It is walking like a charm now.

Again, thanks for your help.


----------

